# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Φανέλες ναυτιλιακών εταιριών, T-shirts with maritime company logos

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να μερικές φανέλες με τα χρώματα παραδοσιακών ναυτιλιακών εταιριών από την συλλογή μου:

Εταιρία αφων Αγαπητού




Black Prince της Fred Olsen


QE 2 κρουαζιέρα γύρω από τον κόσμο 1992

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναυτιλιακές φανέλες συνέχεια:

Samos steamship υιών Δ. Ιγγλέση





VSL Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη (προσέξτε τους Απόλλωνες στην στάμπα)

----------

